

Final IPv4 Blocks Allocated - DanielRibeiro
http://www.infoq.com/news/2011/02/ipv4-exhaustion

======
ez77
Already (being) discussed: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2163762>

------
sucuri2
And still only 0.19% of the top sites (according to alexa) have ipv6 enabled:

[http://blog.sucuri.net/2011/02/ipv6-is-not-here-yet-in-
fact-...](http://blog.sucuri.net/2011/02/ipv6-is-not-here-yet-in-fact-it-is-
still-very-far.html)

